# What type of shoe with pencil skirts?



## MACreation (Nov 2, 2006)

This is for work wear. Thanks!!


----------



## bottleblack (Nov 2, 2006)

Personally, I think round-toe heels.  I go for the highest heel I can walk in, but pair it with a demure top to tone it down so that it's still professional.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 2, 2006)

i wear mine with pointed toe stiletto high heels


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 2, 2006)

I think a pair of open-toe D'Orsays with tights (not leggings) would look great!


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I think a pair of open-toe D'Orsays with tights (not leggings) would look great!_

 
D'Orsays look super sexy with pencil skirts...the tights would tone the sexiness down enough for work...


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_D'Orsays look super sexy with pencil skirts...the tights would tone the sexiness down enough for work..._

 
Exactly what I was thinking. Stacey and Clinton would be so proud!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 3, 2006)

pointed-toed stilletos keep it sleek and clean looking


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 3, 2006)

only thing about pointy toes stilettos is that some consider it 'sexy'.
however, if you're not in that atmosphere, go for it. I like the round toed shoes as well.


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sling-backs!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 3, 2006)

Esp. pointy toed ones....

But also round toes are in for fall...


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 3, 2006)

Check out this link on the Today Show (aired today) about skirts: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12065856/ under "Check out these must-have skirts". HTH!


----------



## MACreation (Nov 3, 2006)

Great! I have a 2 pairs of pointed toe stiletos, and was eyeing a pair of round toe shoes, that I need now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do have a pair of opened toes, with a 4 inch heel and patent leather...but that screams sexy paired with a skirt. Althouh I'm sure my customers would be buying cars like there's no tomorrow, I'm sure just a skirt would be ok with round toes or stilettos that don't have a spiky heel


----------



## aziza (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Exactly what I was thinking. Stacey and Clinton would be so proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for "What Not to Wear!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I'm all for the D'orsays and I love some pointy-toed pumps too.


----------



## mAra (Nov 8, 2006)

i agree on the pointy toe stiletto, this screams out Rachel Green to me (when she was working for Bloomingdales and Ralph Lauren)

but i also think that a peep-toe pump could work too:





and maybe even one of these:


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2006)

Anything with a sleek heel, the round toed pump would work well or elegant round toed boots would work too. Mary-jane pumps would look super cute as well, with a heel.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

Kitten heeled shoes are always chic with pencil skirts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The toe can be pointy, rounded, or square depending on the style you want.


----------



## MACreation (Nov 8, 2006)

I am wearing my steve madden point toe stiletos today with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My stole my shoes, with the open to, exact match to the first pair up there.


----------

